# Time of year to job hunt



## OxfordDietitian (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello!

I am planning to move to Dubai to join my husband. What months of the year are a no no for recruitment and when would someone have the best chance of being employed?

(My username might give away that I have a background in healthcare, but i am thinking generally in any industry...)


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

OxfordDietitian said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai to join my husband. What months of the year are a no no for recruitment and when would someone have the best chance of being employed?
> 
> (My username might give away that I have a background in healthcare, but i am thinking generally in any industry...)


Ramadan is generally considered to be a bit rubbish. 

Crimbo can slow down a bit due to the high number of western expats out here that go home, but then a lot stay over Christmas too.

But then if you really want a job why stop looking, regardless of the time of year? There's always something somewhere 

ps Do you support Oxford United? COYY!


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Garth is right, at the moment it is a bit slow but there are things to be had out there if you aren't too picky! I have been looking for ages but only want to work part time or find something that starts early/finishes early - easier said than done I think. Good luck with the search.


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

oxfordgirl said:


> Garth is right, at the moment it is a bit slow but there are things to be had out there if you aren't too picky! I have been looking for ages but only want to work part time or find something that starts early/finishes early - easier said than done I think. Good luck with the search.


Oxfordgirl - do you support the Mighty Yellows? All these Oxford-types... somebody must support them too


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

I'm from Oxford too! Moving at the beginning of September. Good luck with your job search.


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

Ps Garth my boyfriend is a loyal Oxford supporter. He's bought his season ticket for next season already so his visits to me will have to fit around home games no doubt!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

Garth Vader said:


> Oxfordgirl - do you support the Mighty Yellows? All these Oxford-types... somebody must support them too


I'm not an oxford-ite - merely an interloper but as to the 'mighty' yellows - all I hear is 'lalalala' whenever the mere hint of football is mentioned! Although they might want to take a leaf out of Reading's book, methinks they are trying to emulate Swindon Town FC!!


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

OxfordDietitian said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am planning to move to Dubai to join my husband. What months of the year are a no no for recruitment and when would someone have the best chance of being employed?
> 
> (My username might give away that I have a background in healthcare, but i am thinking generally in any industry...)


Hello OxfordDietitian,

Check out these recruitment websites, you may find them useful:

•	monstergulf.com
•	gulftalent.com
•	bayt.com

Good luck!


----------



## Garth Vader (May 11, 2012)

sarah# said:


> Ps Garth my boyfriend is a loyal Oxford supporter. He's bought his season ticket for next season already so his visits to me will have to fit around home games no doubt!


Good lad  I guess he'll be over on FA Cup weekends soon enough!

I lived in Bristol before Dubai and Oxford are away to them first game of the season. I could have rolled out of bed to watch that one! Bit trickier now mind... 



oxfordgirl said:


> I'm not an oxford-ite - merely an interloper but as to the 'mighty' yellows - all I hear is 'lalalala' whenever the mere hint of football is mentioned! Although they might want to take a leaf out of Reading's book, methinks they are trying to emulate Swindon Town FC!!


Swindon?! That sort of language is expressly forbidden by the Forum T&Cs oxfordgirl  

Hmmm, I appear to have hijacked another thread.... sorry!


----------



## sarah# (Apr 29, 2012)

We'll see! I should have known what I was letting myself in for when we went out for a 'drive' on my birthday the first year I met him. I soon realised we were driving around listening to the Oxford away game on the local radio. Romantic.


----------

